# How to play internet streaming on the tv?



## Geezerette (May 27, 2022)

I have one of the typical packages of internet and cable tv, with the cable offerings rather limited. I’m not getting what I want. 
What does it take to be able to stream the internet stuff I’d like to watch onto the TV set? Should I try to switch from cable to Roku and antenna? 
What do I have to do to get the “free” streaming on the tv? 
It is very hard to get any honest objective advice on alternatives because everyone is either selling something or only knows about their particular arrangements. I want to keep costs down as much as possible and still get to see what I’d like. Right now I feel like I’m throwing $ away


----------



## hawkdon (May 27, 2022)

me too....


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2022)

The BBC is free over here, but I am not sure
about BBC America.

There are free streaming place on the internet,
especially if you speak another language, I get
Sports via Spanish or French sites, and if you
ask Google in another language, you will get
lots of stuff in English, with foreign subtitles.

Worth a try, or get a free VPN and try any of
the English, speaking countries around the
world.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## Chet (May 27, 2022)

I use an antenna for free TV. I get all the major networks plus there are sub-channels for more programming beyond the main channel. I get 27 total. You could start with an indoor antenna or have one outside. Check here for what stations are available in your area. https://tvfool.com/


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2022)

We have the Firestick on all our TVs and have been away from Satellite TV now for probably two years now, and stream everything on the Firetv like my hockey games, all our evening shows, the wife's soaps. Haven't paid for television for those expensive cable suppliers, or satellite.  We do pay for Prime and Netflix, and if they don't get better for the price they charge, they will be dropped also... I suggest checking out the firetv 4K


----------



## David777 (Jun 1, 2022)

Haven't paid for cable or any services since the early 1990s.  Totally OTA without any pay services.  Here in the SFBA receive 80 to 120 over the air channels depending on weather and seasonally large tree's leaves blocking my unit.  But that does not include many channels people want to watch like ESPN, HBO, TNT etc.  In my case, I just don't spend much time watching more than minimal TV each week...yawn... and are rather on my computer or outdoors on fun and adventures.  Will enjoy the coming NBA finals since that will be free broadcasted from ABC paid for by advertising.  Ticket prices for seats in those games are all above $900 a game with average prices near $2.4k.   I might drive up to The City and enjoy one game near Chase Arena that for free  has a large video screen outside the arena with tons of standing folks milling about making festive noise.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 1, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> We have the Firestick on all our TVs and have been away from Satellite TV now for probably two years now, and stream everything on the Firetv like my hockey games, all our evening shows, the wife's soaps. Haven't paid for television for those expensive cable suppliers, or satellite.  We do pay for Prime and Netflix, and if they don't get better for the price they charge, they will be dropped also... I suggest checking out the firetv 4K


I also have Netflix and Prime but it seems like I hardly ever use Netflix these days, so I'm going to drop it in the near future. They suck anyway. I'm thinking about looking into subscribing to YouTube and watching movies on their platform. Subscribing will get rid of the commercials, also, so that will be a big plus. I'll need to compare them to some of the others to see who has the best selection.

I used to use OTA for network TV, but now ABC is available through their Roku app. Other channels might be available through their own respective apps, but I watch the news on ABC and that's about it for what I watch on network TV.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 1, 2022)

I replaced my cable with a Roku (until I sold my house), there was some free stuff to watch, but I found it confusing to scroll thru lots of channels, so I mostly watched Amazon Prime Video (which is included with Amazon Prime membership which I had anyway) and IMDb (shows and movies with commercials).  I missed some of the movies I would see on the channels I had with cable, certain holiday ones.  I guess they might be available on Amazon Prime if I pay to rent or purchase them, but I try to stick to the free stuff.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)

Fire Stick (Amazon) app for internet.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

*https://www.lifewire.com/connect-laptop-to-tv-via-hdmi-5081384*

That link will show you how to hook your laptop to your TV fairly simply.
Then you can use your TV to view content from your computer. A wireless
mouse to control your laptop is also nice for this setup. You can buy one,
or there are apps for your phone that also will work.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Mike said:


> The BBC is free over here, but I am not sure
> about BBC America.
> 
> 
> ...


The BBC is not free...if you don't pay the licence fee for the BBc you can face a Prison sentence


----------

